# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Cases http://masterrussian.com/aa071600a.shtml

## Unregistered

u menya vsyo xorosho. kak sam? gde propadal?

----------


## sperk

what's the question?

----------

